# Portello



## frasertag (25/8/07)

Hey fellas

Well my wife who has been very supportive with me getting into homebrewing has asked if i could make her favorite drink which is portello its a soft drink that some of you might know of. my WAF (wife acceptance factor) has been strong since the beggining but if i can make this for her with good results it will be through the roof 

anyways I have been doing abit of research and am not sure if i can furfill her wishs.
She liked the non alchoholic gingerbeer and lemonade kits i did for her. 

I can source a cordial for the ripoff price of $13 for 750ml's

I was at the local hb shop and he had this water crystals stuff, which allows you to add your own flavour. but he had no experience with actually using it and provided 0% feedback about the product... Im guessing if i made this kit up and added the cordial it might work? 

Any other ideas?


----------

